# Darier Asset Management



## Hanks09 (5 Mar 2009)

Was looking for some info on stocks and shares (complete novice) and came across this company through google, i gave my email address and i have since recieved a few phone calls from this guy in Switzerland. He maintains that he advises clients on whats shares to buy and when to sell. He says the 1st transaction is free of charge and to meet him in Switzerland to discuss commission if i am happy about the 1st piece of advice. You guys any advice for me?


----------



## mercman (5 Mar 2009)

Yep - loads of advice. Unless they are approved by the Financial Regulator keep a wide berth. Now saying that you contacted them but do you really know anything about them. There are plenty of accredited (but in some cases dodgy) investment firms in Ireland, why in heaven name do you want to go travelling around the world to lose money.


----------



## Dave Vanian (5 Mar 2009)

If the guy could tell you the best shares to buy and when to sell, he would be so rich that he wouldn't need to be calling prospective customers in Ireland.

Read "A Random Walk Down Wall Street".


----------



## efm (6 Mar 2009)

Hmmm...according to their website "*Darier is not a stockbrokers *[sic]* and is not involved in handling of client monies."*

If that is the case how is one supposed to buy and sell? 

I would stay away!


----------



## Hanks09 (10 Mar 2009)

Hey guys, i had a missed call and message from the main man of this company today. He tells me that the healthcare companies merck and schering-plough have merged together and to look this up and that he'll phone me back tomorrow. What you reckon??


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Mar 2009)

I reckon anyone with the internet would know that.


----------



## Hanks09 (10 Mar 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> I reckon anyone with the internet would know that.


 
I meant do i still stay away from this Darier crowd or does he seem geniune enough?


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Mar 2009)

Have you heard of Darier's Disease?

_Darier's is characterized by dark crusty patches on the skin, sometimes containing pus._

Pus indeed.

I'd say they get all their 'info' from the sites listed on their '[broken link removed]' page

Any a .biz url just looks so professional.

Anyone cold calling is not to be trusted IMHO.  Stay away (as other posters have said).


----------



## Hanks09 (10 Mar 2009)

Fair enuf sir!


----------



## LDFerguson (11 Mar 2009)

Hanks09 said:


> Hey guys, i had a missed call and message from the main man of this company today. He tells me that the healthcare companies merck and schering-plough have merged together and to look this up and that he'll phone me back tomorrow. What you reckon??


 
I am reminded of an old stockmarket scam...


Conman cold-calls 64 prospects - he tells the first 32 that CRH shares are going to go up in the next 2 weeks and they should buy; he tells the other 32 that CRH shares are going to go down in the next 2 weeks and they should short.
After two weeks, he throws out the numbers of the 32 where his prediction turned out to be wrong. He rings the other 32 back and tells 16 of them that Ryanair shares are going to rise over the next 2 weeks and they should buy; he tells the other 16 that Ryanair shares are going to fall over the next 2 weeks and they should short.
After 2 weeks he repeats the trick again with the result that after 6 weeks he has a list of 8 people who received accurate predictions from him in respect of three consecutive predictions.
He then pitches whatever worthless stock or investment scam at the 8 remaining prospects who believe he truly is some sort of stock-market wizard.
You can multiply out the figures above - start with 640 prospects and you'll end up with 80 "warm leads". 

Not implyng that Darier are con-artists, by the way, as I don't know them from Adam. Just advising caution in general when dealing with unsolicited investment pitches.


----------



## Hanks09 (11 Mar 2009)

I must add though in fairness to this company it was me who gave them my details first.


----------



## woodstock198 (16 Mar 2009)

I have been contact from a guy in switzerland offering Renato shares, ie 5000 at first but as I would not commit they offered 1000 shares. I got a bit suspicious when the so call admin woman who told me how to pay asked if I had cleared funds, I told her I have not said yes to the deal but it seems to have fallen on deaf ears, the guys name in Switzerland was Dave. How do I get them off my back?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Mar 2009)

Report them to the Financial Regulator. 

Change your phone number.

They won't stop hassling you. Many people eventually buy to avoid being hassled by them

Brendan


----------



## mercman (16 Mar 2009)

Just tell them NO. What part of No do you not understand the N or the O, You are not interested and Goodbye.


----------



## woodstock198 (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks for answers - no doubt they will call again tonight I will tell them where to go.


----------



## grainsbar (15 Apr 2009)

has anyone reported this company to the financial regulator, I am getting hassled from them and getting rather annoyed now.  Anyone had any experiences or suggestions to stay away from them?


----------

